# The Future Won't Be Silent



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

This again?

Surely the problem for pedestrians is that they can't hear the cyclists and electric vehicles over the horendous noise of the internal combustion engines!


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

When I was in grade school the teachers pounded one thing into our tiny little skulls that I remember to this day. STOP, LOOK, AND LISTEN before crossing the street. 

I suppose it's out of fashion now, along being responsible for ones own actions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I just sold my Fiat 128 that has twin cam 124 spider with 5 speed trans and just about every Abarth mod you can think of spewing exhaust through a 2 1/4 inch exhaust system. Fiats are noisy stock but with all the modifications it made a lot of noise just idling. In spite of that I still had people step out in front of me. The car was bright yellow to boot. Its just that a lot people do not seem to have any since when it comes to safety. I like my quite Ev and I want to keep it thay way.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

"Motorcycles and scooters are more difficult, but the same external synthesized sound could be used for the hybrid and electric two-wheelers

there is the possibility of creating noise profiles to suit a bike’s image"



A baseball card in the spokes??


----------



## Electric_Rav (Aug 11, 2008)

Dang! Somebody already bought http://vroomtones.com/


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know about any of you guys, but I can here a Honda or Toyota's tire sound over the engine anyways. The silence of the electric car is what draws me to it in the first place.

But adding a warp speed sound effect could be fun, as long as I can turn it off.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I don't know about any of you guys, but I can here a Honda or Toyota's tire sound over the engine anyways. The silence of the electric car is what draws me to it in the first place.
> 
> But adding a warp speed sound effect could be fun, as long as I can turn it off.


Most any car you hear the tires over the engine, unless it a sports model.

I was thinking every 10 MPH have a recording of Scotty saying WARP 1 CAPIN, WARP 2 CAPIN, WARP 3 CAPIN!


----------

